

When to kill your tech startup - melvinmt
http://www.dirkdekok.com/2011/09/when-to-kill-your-tech-startup-lessons-learned-from-helloinbox/

======
tamle
I think this is an incredibly interesting post.

Point of reference: My background is in software product management at Bay
Area startups, and then I went to go get my MBA (finishing soon...
hopefully...).

I mention the MBA thing because in my entrepreneurship classes, I'm often the
only one saying that X should keep going with their business even when things
aren't looking too bright (I've found that most MBAs natural inclinations are
to exit a business because being making a startup work is exponentially more
difficult).

With that being said, I think it takes a tremendous amount of maturity and
awareness to know when to kill your startup. Personally, I think this makes
you a better entrepreneur, and I wish you the best of luck on whatever you
attempt next.

~~~
dirkdk
thanks! yes moving on, taking all the experience with me. Next startup will be
better!

